# Oostwold, The Netherlands - 13 june, 2011



## jjp_nl (Jun 8, 2011)

Fairly small airshow close to where I live next monday. 

On a small airstrip mainly (used by the well-to-do who fly cessna's rather then play golf to show off the size of their 'tool'...or perhaps rather compensate for what's in lacking in size  ) . Still, somehow some of them manage to get together a nice line-up of historical planes and display teams every year.

With the majority of you guys n gals being from other parts of the world it would be dumb to ask if any you are going, but I know a good bunch of fellow model builders and aviation nutters who are going, so a little chat with the lads will be good...with a bunch of classic's roaring in the skies

Pretty modest airshow compared to some of the others listed here, but should be fun nonetheless.

*Vistitors include:*
Antonov An-2 Colt
Stearman Fly-In
Mistral Warbirds (Hawker Sea Fury)
Seagull formation (Focke Wulf Piaggio FWP149D)
Fokker Four (4x Fokker S.11)
YaK Association (Yak 3U)
Hangar II (P-51D and Spit PR MK.IX
Dutch Thunder YaK (4x YaK-52
Gnat display team
Big beautiful Doll (P-51D)
Grumann Bearcat 'Red Rippers) (Imperial War Museum)
Scat IV (P-51D)
T-6 Harvard
Douglas DC-2 (Worlds only in flying condition I think, Aviodrome Lelystad, NL)


----------



## jjp_nl (Jun 14, 2011)

A few pics of yesterdays show.

Overcast skies, but thank God dry weather (the whole country was rainy all day with the let alone the utmost north-eastern part..where we happened to be  )

Good show, nice up-close lining up of the warbirds (two years ago all the 'classics' were way closer to the actual runway with loads and loads of cessna's of locals obstructing the view. MAN! watching/hearing/feeling the Sea Fury burst into life a few feet away sure was something. Pinnacle of piston enigned perfection....and the size is impressive to say the least...even more so when you see it doing all the crazy stuff in flight.
The Sea Fury, Bearcat and DC-2 were definately highlights for me.

All in all....very much worth the time, effort and money. The show benefits greatly from it's modest scale (not a multiple day event attracting thousands and thousands of people) And even though it's a privately organized show...they managed to put together a good 'bill' every two years.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks like a great show! Nothing like hearing a big radial start up!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice shots! Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2011)

I was there, too. I always go. It's one of the best in the Netherlands. Always well organized and beautiful aircraft. Shall I add my pictures to this thread? Otherwise I'll have to start another one, or I'll add them to my thread about the previous edition. I have about 500, mainly in-air photo's as my father in law was doing the ground stuff. Maybe the old guys here on the forum can see if I improved the last 2 years 

The Seafury really was a brute, wasn't it? Man that was fast. I also liked the display of the little yellow yak aerobatics aircraft. That take-off was amazing.


----------



## jjp_nl (Jun 15, 2011)

@ Marcel,

It sure would be nice to see some good in-flight pics, so feel free to add them. I'm not skilled enough (yet) to do in-flight pics (let alone of the AN-2  ) and I don't have the right equipment either to do it (hope to get something suitable though), so mostly on the ground for me. The Sea Fury sure was something, and indeed that nimble yellow YaK did some crazy stuff too.

As far as programm and lining up interesting a/c so the crowds can seem them....the RNAF should take a good hard look at the folks who put this show together...and maybe get some ideas to do it different in Leeuwarden. Time and again the thing that bugs me on RNAF shows is the fact that the interesting subjects are always placed way out of sight. No close-up pic's whatever.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2011)

Unfortunately the weather was not as nice as 2 years ago, making the photo's a little dark. These are unedited, except for resizing, of course. Okay, here goes. Fokker4 flying Fokker S.11 trainers, just beautiful.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2011)

The Uiver is our national pride, one of 2 flying DC2's in the world and the other one doesn't realy fly.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2011)

Mustangs, including the Damn Yankee, imho the best looking mustang in the world and owned by Tom Kars van der Meulen, the owner of Oostwold airfield.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2011)

Speaks for itself. I loved the Seafure, fast and what a sound.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 15, 2011)

Including the An-2


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2011)

Good stuff Marcel!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## jjp_nl (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics Marcel! The DC-2 must be in excellent condition because it didn't seem like they were holding back on her at all.


----------



## Violator (Jun 16, 2011)

That may have been a "fairly small airshow" but there's nothing wrong with that lineup at all...some really fantastic stuff! That Sea Fury is sure a great-looking plane—somehow I have yet to see one despite all the airshows I've attended. And the Bearcat! Every time I see one I get the feeling it's ready to punch someone in the mouth. Sweet Staggerwing, too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2011)

Actually I like it so much because it's quite small. Only 10,000 to 15,000 people and plenty of room. And the organizeralways succeeds in getting special aircraft. 2 years ago, he had a hurricane. I posted the photo's here


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2011)

very nice pictures


----------



## jjp_nl (Jun 17, 2011)

I do hope you'll manage to catch a Fury somewhere soon....be sure to tell everyone to say out of kicking distance because a Fury coming to life and roaring past will cause a drive into a frenzy I fear


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 17, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2011)

Great pics of a great line-up, Jelmer and Marcel. And a very attractive setting too.


----------



## jjp_nl (Jun 17, 2011)

Marcel said:


> Actually I like it so much because it's quite small. Only 10,000 to 15,000 people and plenty of room. And the organizeralways succeeds in getting special aircraft. 2 years ago, he had a hurricane. I posted the photo's here



That definitely is the charm of the event. A very genuine up close and personal feel to it all paired with a special aircraft that don't come to the European continent too often. Plus good 'special' spot to take nice pics as the a/c line up for refueling. Everyone always wants to see the action near and over the runway area, the refueling area remains attracts little viewers, but is also extremely approachable so a good spot to take a few nice pics with little obstruction.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2011)

jjp_nl said:


> That definitely is the charm of the event. A very genuine up close and personal feel to it all paired with a special aircraft that don't come to the European continent too often. Plus good 'special' spot to take nice pics as the a/c line up for refueling. Everyone always wants to see the action near and over the runway area, the refueling area remains attracts little viewers, but is also extremely approachable so a good spot to take a few nice pics with little obstruction.


And of course being able to see the fun with the sun in your back. It's a photographer's dream


----------



## Marcel (Feb 21, 2013)

This year, the airshow in Oostwold will be there again in May. I will go again and try to make new pictures.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 21, 2013)

Fantastic to see, guys; great pictures and lovely to see the DC-2. you've captured the essense of the intimacy of the show in your pictures.


----------

